# Cork storage



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2010)

Today I went to a very large supplier wholesale/retail to purchase a bunch of supplies. The owner invited me back in the warehouse as he pulled my order. I noticed the huge boxes of corks and many quanities precounted out in paper bags. We have stated this is a big no no and a sign not to buy corks from places like this. I realize the humidity and sanitation would be compromised, but if the corks were soaked or put in a corkidore would they be ok? I know we have talked about this but I could not find the thread. I couldn't believe when I was buying 30/60 lots of shrink capsules and he was pulling them out of boxes holding 10,000 each. Oh Yeah bought my first 3 gallon carboy also.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2010)

Thats not a good sign as like any wood youll never really truly sanitize it . I personally wouldnt buy them knowing that!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2010)

yup I agree, it was just an observation as I have been buying from George.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 8, 2010)

Be careful Dan, I once bought a 3 gallon carboy and now I can't quit.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2010)

I know what you mean DJ. Up untill recently all I had was a boat load of 6 gallons, a few fives and one seven. A few weeks ago I picked up a couple one and a couple half gallons. This is my first three gallon. Not much cheaper than a six.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep, I have a few of those. They are nice for splitting up a 6'er to do 1 dry and another sweetened or blended or something!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 8, 2010)

Cheaper by not much is right! I get 5 gallon Italians for $25.00 and the 3's are around $23.00 Who figures this out.

I've searched some web sites and I see 5 gallons for $45.00 That's a big difference, plus add shipping.

I hate going to some of these stores, can't leave empty handed. Fortunately it's slowing, wait, no it's not. I'm making champagne. Need those bottles. Whew.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 8, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Yep, I have a few of those. They are nice for splitting up a 6'er to do 1 dry and another sweetened or blended or something!



Wade, that's what I've been doing recently. Only I start with a 5 and make a 3 gallon sweet and two 1 gallons dry. Sometimes it may only be a small difference but it's a good way to have 2 different wines.

My Riesling I made 3 gallons into a Peach Mango Riesling and two one gallons just Riesling.

Gotta Love This Hobby.


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2010)

This is why I buy corks by the 1,000 bag. They are shipped from the manufacture with gas in the bag. No problem ever. Yes I NEED 1,000 + a year so they dont last long here.LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2010)

Tom said:


> This is why I buy corks by the 1,000 bag. They are shipped from the manufacture with gas in the bag. No problem ever. Yes I NEED 1,000 + a year so they dont last long here.LOL



Tom, you disappoint me. Here I thought you were going to tell us all about your variety of carboys!


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2010)

Dan 
Look what's "FERMENTING"
Believe it or not I have 5 LONELY carboys with nothing in them. Yes I'm saving them for My Chilean Juice coming in 3 weeks.. Yea I also need to bottle some of my wine. Fruit season is soon also. Steamer will be working soon...


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2010)

Tom said:


> Dan
> Look what's "FERMENTING"
> Believe it or not I have 5 LONELY carboys with nothing in them. Yes I'm saving them for My Chilean Juice coming in 3 weeks.. Yea I also need to bottle some of my wine. Fruit season is soon also. Steamer will be working soon...



I will be contacting you later this summer about the steamer. I picked one up last year and it's still in its virgin state. I am thinking about some crab apples and some other stuff this year. It will be a new venture for me away from just purchased juice. By the way, I racked the Vidal over to the secondary and its down to 1.07 and hoping it stops at 1.06. It bairly pushing any bubbles out now.


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2010)

Just remember cut and core then FREEZE. Then they are ready to be STEAMED !
Some say apple should be done w/o steamer`. UR choice


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2010)

I typed a whole bunch before here but I got interupted and must have closed it out before posting. I dont think apples are very good with a steamer from what Ive heard, crusher and press are the way to go with apples, the steamer works great for most all other fruits.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2010)

OK thanks, I appreciate the "heads up".


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2010)

In the booklet you got with the steamer May have said apples (hard fruit) would require extra long steaming. Thats why I said there are those that would slice and core then put in a straining bag instead. The apple wine I made was from juice
Soft fruit works BEST in a steamer when the fruit was frozen 1st.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 9, 2010)

Tom said:


> In the booklet you got with the steamer May have said apples (hard fruit) would require extra long steaming. Thats why I said there are those that would slice and core then put in a straining bag instead. The apple wine I made was from juice
> Soft fruit works BEST in a steamer when the fruit was frozen 1st.



What kind of steamer do you guys have. I'm very new to this but would love to get more into the fruit wines. 

Oh on the topic of carboys. I have 2-g, 2-5, 2-3, and 4-1 and 2-.5 I'll probably be picking up a couple more 5's soon for my chilean juice, haven't decided on better bottles or regular glass. The place Steve told me about has pretty good deals on both.


----------



## robie (Apr 9, 2010)

From all I have read, it is not a good idea to ever soak the corks.

Even in sealed plastic bags, lots of plastics breath and don't have a 100% vapor barrier. The corks you buy, which are nicely sealed in plastic, could have been in that plastic for many months.

Best thing is to assume the worst, but hope for the best; and make yourself a corkador out of a sealable bucket and an open canister of Kmeta.

All that being said, I wouldn't buy anymore corks from that place, either.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2010)

Robie I agree with you on the corks. This is not the supplier I buy corks from it was just an observation I made as we have discussed this practice before as not being a good sign. The corkidore is an excellent storage solution and many of us here use them. We also store our hoses and small widgets in there also to keep them sanitized. With a floor corker it is not necessary to soak your corks.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2010)

I must say that the corks I buy are sealed well with S02 solution and when the bag is opened will knock you back. I agree though about the corkidor and is what I have been doing for many years now, dont open this corkidor in a non vented room!


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 14, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Today I went to a very large supplier wholesale/retail to purchase a bunch of supplies. The owner invited me back in the warehouse as he pulled my order. I noticed the huge boxes of corks and many quanities precounted out in paper bags. We have stated this is a big no no and a sign not to buy corks from places like this. I realize the humidity and sanitation would be compromised, but if the corks were soaked or put in a corkidore would they be ok? I know we have talked about this but I could not find the thread. I couldn't believe when I was buying 30/60 lots of shrink capsules and he was pulling them out of boxes holding 10,000 each. Oh Yeah bought my first 3 gallon carboy also.



Is that the local place you told me to buy shrink caps at? I don't think I would feel comfortable buying corks there. Just has me thinking, hmmmm...


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> Is that the local place you told me to buy shrink caps at? I don't think I would feel comfortable buying corks there. Just has me thinking, hmmmm...



LMAO, are you at work reading old threads or just at home bored . Yes this is the same place and I just bought a sh%t load of caps from them and I am not real sure I am happy with those either ( it might have been equipment failure).


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 14, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> LMAO, are you at work reading old threads or just at home bored . Yes this is the same place and I just bought a sh%t load of caps from them and I am not real sure I am happy with those either ( it might have been equipment failure).



Bored... and should be working... lol

I have caught the wine bug VERY BAD and this board seems to be the only way for me to take care of that itch since all my equipment is full and I have to wait at this point... lol!

Don't you have a fancy shmancy shrink cap putter onner?


----------



## Lurker (Apr 16, 2010)

Tom said:


> This is why I buy corks by the 1,000 bag. They are shipped from the manufacture with gas in the bag. No problem ever. Yes I NEED 1,000 + a year so they dont last long here.LOL



Tom, how do you store 1000 corks? I know you use them fast, but you still have to store them after opening the container.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 16, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> Bored... and should be working... lol
> 
> I have caught the wine bug VERY BAD and this board seems to be the only way for me to take care of that itch since all my equipment is full and I have to wait at this point... lol!



Time to buy more equipment


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 16, 2010)

Richard, you could make a simple corkidore to store them in.


----------



## Tom (Apr 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Richard, you could make a simple corkidore to store them in.


Yes thats one way but, not for 1,000. I count out 100 and put in zip lock bags and blow some co2 in there. From there I would suggest a corkador. Remember its the fumes not the liquid contact that sanitizes.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 16, 2010)

Why not or 1,000 I ve had 700 in my 5 gallon bucket with a 1 gallon jug in there 3/4 full of the meta. Youd eed a 6 or 7.9 for the 1,000 though.


----------



## Tom (Apr 16, 2010)

After I package them I can't fit them in a 6 gal bucket.


----------

